# Some pictures of my birds



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Show Kings


















Delbars










Budapest Tumbler


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful birds.
The BT does resemble ET but don't tell him!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Her?? 

Its a male can't you tell?

j/k


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No. I named a large hen of mine, Dennis. When Dennis laid eggs I realized I had greatly mis-judged the gender. The same happened with Romeo. We now refer to her as Romey...so you see, identifying gender is not one of my talents. 
Once they have laid eggs I can tell!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, they are all gorgeous. Fat and, I'll bet, sassy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Grim... LOVELY PICTURES AND PIJIES!!

Especially like the "look" of the pij on the right in the second picture!  

AND, the unusual coloring of the pijie in the first picture.

Many thanks for posting!

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Lovely Photos!
I adore the kings, I think they have got to be one of my favorite breeds. 
The one in the first picture does have beautiful colouring.
I love the tumbler, very strange looking but cute all the same!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Their squeaker (the kings) in the nest is about to fledge. It is a strange color sort of looks like a smokey blue bar. I will get a pic when he fledges completely.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics of your squeekeer! Sure are beautiful birds. Congrats!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I like the white birds. Some day..................I've been saying for 6 years I was going to get some white birds.......still haven't done it.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe when things explode here I can send you some. Some of these have flown out to 500 miles. Majority 250.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are gorgeous and those kings especially are very majestic. They remind me of my pij Betty Boop (who is a male, but like Charis, sometimes I'm wrong when I first name them lol). Your tumbler really reminds me of my two medium faced ones, though they have longer beaks. He really looks like HawkEmu, the black and white one; this is the day I brought the red one home and HawkEmu was having a show-off fit. Normally he's the same size as the red one:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That red one is SUCH a funny looking bird, MJ!! But what a CUTIE and with PERSONALITY + ?? Then, there is HawkEmu! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Wonderful shots Grim! I really enjoy seeing the variety of breeds all the members have... before Sept. I had no idea there were so many varieties!

Looking forward to the post-fledging picture too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Grim! Thank you for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the Budapest Tumblers, too cute! I love your Betty Boop, Maryjane.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Becca199212 said:


> Lovely Photos!
> I adore the kings, I think they have got to be one of my favorite breeds.
> The one in the first picture does have beautiful colouring.
> I love the tumbler, very strange looking but cute all the same!


 Hi BECCA, The color of the first bird is called by show people, ALMOND .GEORGE


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

George speaking of almond, their baby is like a Smokey Grey color and looks like he has a brown/red chest. Is this also considered almond? I will get a pic soon I don't have the camera today.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi GRIM,The ALMOND color is not an easy color to breed i realy can not tell you much as i do not even try to raise Almonds. But I will try to do some research and see what I can come up with. one thing i have been told is that they seem to get darker with age but here again i need to check this.I will try to get back to you on this in a day or two. ..GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the almonds colored pigeons they are an awesome color , someday I do hope to have at least a couple almond homers in my flock to have flying around my house but the price tag is a little to high for me in most cases that I have seen available  lol oh well its on my wish list


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you George, and thanks everyone for the comments. Maryjane your tumbler has almost the same color. very cool birds


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you sure the first picture is of a pigeon and not a chicken. That bird is HUGE!!!! LOL


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

you should see them fly. They are so noisy with their little wings and big bodies.


----------

